# Destruction of the bear mountain forest???



## Crazycoon (Nov 4, 2007)

Yo for those that dont know already, there has been a tree sit camp in Langford BC just west of Victoria on Vancouver island since the begginning of the year. On dec 7th the fun begins! There coming in tho smash our woods. Time for another stand, do or die! Check it out ------> http://www.treesit.blogspot.com 
peas -random racoon-


----------



## finn (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh canada, I don't know if you ever really had a soul to lose...


----------



## Crazycoon (Nov 5, 2007)

finn said:


> Oh canada, I don't know if you ever really had a soul to lose...



If thats supposed to be funny your doing a really bad fucking job. mabbee get up off your punk ass and at least *try* to save the world. I guess Some of us care, alas, some of us are better off road kill. Enjoy yer apathy 
-souless-


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 6, 2007)

hehe i think that's a quote from a song...


----------



## Crazycoon (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet music.... on second thought, I dont know why I would be trying to defend a countrys name, fuck that patriotic bullshit. Forget that last post :mrgreen: anyway, *come up and play!!!* -peas-


----------

